# Blond on a ranch



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

A blond city girl named Amy marries a Colorado rancher. One morning, on his way out to check on the cows, the rancher says to Amy, "The insemination man is coming over to impregnate one of our cows today, so I drove a nail into the 2 by 4 just above the cow's stall in the barn.. Please show him where the cow is when he gets here." 

The rancher leaves for the fields. After a while, the artificial insemination man arrives and knocks on the front door. 

Amy takes him down to the barn. They walk along the row of cows, and when Amy sees the nail, she tells him, "This is the one right here." 

The man, assuming he is dealing with an airhead blond, asks, "Tell me lady, 'cause I'm dying to know. How would YOU know that this is the right cow to be bred?" 

"That's simple -- by the nail that's over its stall," she explains very confidently. 

Laughing rudely at her, the man says, "And what, pray tell, is the nail for?" 

The blond turns to walk away and says sweetly over her shoulder, "I guess it's to hang your pants on!"


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

As one who has done AI more times than I care to remember, this is very funny. -/O_-


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> As one who has done AI more times than I care to remember, this is very funny. -/O_-


Where did you hang your pants??? :shock: :mrgreen: _(O)_ :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > As one who has done AI more times than I care to remember, this is very funny. -/O_-
> ...


On the 2X4, pay attention! *\-\*


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

He had Kevin and Jedd hold them til it was their turn... :lol: :twisted:


----------

